# it is my birthday today :-)



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I just received a parcel from Danny, just in time for my birthday


















I had to possess a dankung in my collection, cause they look sooooo cool!

This one is perfect for my hand, even i am used to shoot with smaller slingshots. It is very well finished.

I ordered 10 m 17 45 tubing also.

The dankung arrived with 4 strands 17 45 tubing band set. To be honnest, i felt disapointed by this setup: heavy draw weight, but i found it so slow!!
But now, as i shoot full butterfly with high speed black thera band, it is normal i think.

Btw, when i ordered the 10 m 17 45, i had some ideas in mind








To test these tube in butterfly configuration









Well, even according to me, nothing can beat tapered black thera in matter of speed, believe me, 1745 and butterfly is really good, specialy with heavy ammo.
I made some test with the bands you can see on the picture and .45 Lead balls. Waw!!! Great impact.

I have to tweak this setup, cause it is a litter bit too heavy too pull for me, and i can not go really full butterfly with it, but i am really pleased with these first impressions


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the cool factor with Chinese slingshots also.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I bet you are really pleased, thats a cracking slingshot. I have just brought one myself too to try the red No33 rubber band chains, would love to know where to get them in the UK


----------



## shooter13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi JC and appy birthday to you!
Did some test with little tubes when i was shooting with them.And i saw that you can achieve very good speed from them.
But as you said,they have much more weigt draw.
In order to have all the benefits from the (semi) tapered band you have done,(buterfly style or no) you may try to give more lenght ratio 
to the double part of the band.
No draw:double part longer than the single one.
full draw : double part lenght = single part lenght.
Have fun with it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Chinese slingshot. I have a few and love them. AND. . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

happy bday!! Dankungs are GREAT fun, Love mine.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

happy birthday fella


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.. HOPE IT'S A GOOD ONE...







NICE SCORE ON THE SLINGSHOT..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday and Great slingshot..


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Bon anniversaire, Joseph!!

Try the thinnest thera-TUBE!
It performes much better than the chinese tubes!!

Best regards!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

torsten said:


> Bon anniversaire, Joseph!!
> 
> Try the thinnest thera-TUBE!
> It performes much better than the chinese tubes!!
> ...


Okay, Torsten. Please include price and longevity comparisons. Does the thinnest thera-tube last longer? Is it within the budget of the average hobbyist? And what is the thinnest thera-tube, BTW?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

The thinnest thera-tube is beige. 30.5 m on german ebay for 40 Euro.Tapering like Joseph did is needed to get a speed with small ammo over 80 m/s. The draw weight to get this speed with chinese tubes is much higher than with the US-product! So ttb is more efficient =better performance. It`s just thinner than the chinese stuff - the thinner the latex the higher its efficiency. I`m not sure if it lasts longer at this speed than the chinese. That last only 200-300 shots.
BUT: with black thera band sets around 80 m/s I will have 400 shots - and a lower draw!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Torsten. That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks good i like the bands too.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Joe,and many more.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks to all of you guys


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday! I need one of these chinese slings,too!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday,
Nice dankung!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Joseph please keep us updated with using the butterfly tubes, i will be ordering one from danny soon. I want to shoot .44 lead balls with it and find out the best bands or tubes to use.


----------

